# Fehmarn, wir kommen:)



## wäcki (25. Februar 2012)

Servus miteinander...

Nach jetzt zehn Jahren Kutterangeln von Heiligenhafen aus gehts jetzt nach Fehmarn. Die Ferienwohnung ist schon für die 17. KW gebucht. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage der Boote. Da keiner von uns zwei einen Bootsführerschein besitzt wird es ein 5 PS Flitzer. Nur leider hat noch keiner von uns selber von so einem Boot aus gefischt. Wenn jemand Tipps dazu hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar|rolleyes.
 Eine Frage hätte ich noch bezüglich dem buchen der Boote. Hab den Bootsverleih Sanner schon eine Mail geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wie ist es denn wenn man z.B. für drei TAge bucht und dann wegen dem Wetter nicht rausfahren kann? Gibts da eine Teil- oder Vollerstattung des Mietpreises?

Für Tipps und Antworten sag ich jetzt schon mal Danke|wavey:

Grüße Wäcki


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Guck mal im Suchbegrff nach Bootsvermieter Linkliste


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

2 unerfahrene Angler mit einem 5 PS Boot auf der Ostsee- das finde ich mutig und würde mal über eine erfahrene Begleitung nachdenken...Nicht vergessen- die Ostsee ist und bleibt ein (nicht zu unterschätzendes) Meer, wo das Wetter auch mal schnell umschlagen kann!

Das nur mal so am Rande. Auch wenn ich jetzt in Euren Augen ein Stinkstiefel bin...#c.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg (und Glück).

Gruß Lars


----------



## Samdeek (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

also wenn ich das richtig zusammenrechne ist das um Mai!?!?
Wenn ihr so wie ich auch mit 5 ps raus wollt dann müsst ihr schon wirklich gute bedinungen haben!
Ich selber fahre nur mit meiner 4,30m jolle bei wind 2 - 3 bft und das muss auch über einen längeren zeitraum angesagt sein (beständig)

Das oberste ziehl erstmal ist suchen (hier im Forum) da gibt es bestimmt eine menge verleiher die ihr findet.
Dann Buchen und am bessten die verleiher immer anrufen.
Gute tips bekommt ich auch meistens vor ort.

Aber achtung das kleinbootangeln macht süchtig mich hat es auch gepackt und ein steht für mich fest Kutter nein danke.

Also ich wünsch euch beiden viel glück mit dem wetter, weil das alles entscheiden wird!


----------



## wäcki (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das nur mal so am Rande. Auch wenn ich jetzt in Euren Augen ein Stinkstiefel bin...#c.
> 
> Trotzdem viel Erfolg (und Glück).
> 
> Gruß Lars



Servus

Als Stinkstiefel würde ich dich nicht bezeichnen#h...Die Sicherheit geht ja vor...
Danke für die bisherigen Antworten...Vieleicht ist ja auch jemand mit mehr Erfahrung wie wir in dieser Woche auf Fehmarn und würde uns etwas unterstützen|rolleyes...

Und wenns mit dem Wetter nicht klappt können wir ja trotzdem mal mit einem Kutter raus fahren...Brandungsangeln wollten wir auch mal probieren, auch wenn wir davon noch keine so rechte Ahnung haben

Grüße Wäcki


----------



## wäcki (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Servus...

Boot ist jetzt auch gebucht#6...Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen...

Grüße Wäcki


----------



## Keule1988 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Also brandungsangeln müsst ihr euch nur mal melden dann fahren wir mal. Besorge dann auch würmer bessere und günstigere wie man sie sonst so in der gegend bekommt =)  Also mit dem Boot raus ich habe ehr die befürchtung das ihr die fische nicht findet weil man muss sich in den seegebieten schon auskennen sonst bringt dir das beste wetter nichts =)


----------



## wäcki (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Also brandungsangeln müsst ihr euch nur mal melden dann fahren wir mal. Besorge dann auch würmer bessere und günstigere wie man sie sonst so in der gegend bekommt =) Also mit dem Boot raus ich habe ehr die befürchtung das ihr die fische nicht findet weil man muss sich in den seegebieten schon auskennen sonst bringt dir das beste wetter nichts =)


 
Servus...
Danke für das Angebot#6...Da kommen wir gerne auf dich zurück...
Ich hoff das wir beim Vermieter bestimmt ein paar Anhaltspunkte wegen den Plätzen bekommen;+...

Gruß Wäcki


----------



## Fischbox (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Wir sind die Tage auch auf der Insel. Spinnfischen vom Ufer und Dorsche diggeln vom Sot ist angesagt. Mal schauen ob was geht, aber wahrscheinlich wird es zu stürmisch, denn wenn ich die letzten Male anner Küste war, dann hatte ich immer jede Menge Dreckswetter im Gepäck#q. Irgendwann sollte aber auch diese Serie mal zu Ende gehen.#6


----------



## wäcki (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Wir sind die Tage auch auf der Insel. Spinnfischen vom Ufer und Dorsche diggeln vom Sot ist angesagt. Mal schauen ob was geht, aber wahrscheinlich wird es zu stürmisch, denn wenn ich die letzten Male anner Küste war, dann hatte ich immer jede Menge Dreckswetter im Gepäck#q. Irgendwann sollte aber auch diese Serie mal zu Ende gehen.#6


 
Servus...
da hast du recht...wir waren letztes Jahr wieder im August in Heiligenhafen und von 5 Angeltagen hat es 4,5 geregnet:c...Aber vielleicht wirds heuer Ende April besser#6...Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja in Fehmarn übern Weg#h

Gruß Wäcki


----------



## Solem (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich schreibe es mal hier rein  Bitte verzeiht mir, wenn es nicht der richtige Thread ist. 

Ich werde im Juli einige Tage in Heiligenhafen sein, ich bin dort mal vor 5 Jahren mit der MS Einigkeit raus gefahren und war soweit ganz zufrieden. 

Kann von euch einer noch etwas da oben empfehlen? Angeln ganz normal auf Dorsch. Wir fahren sonst 1-2x im Jahr nach Langeland...kann aber leider keine ganze Woche also kurzerhand nach Heiligenhafen ausgewichen  

Vielen Dank für Hinweise zu den Kuttern dort oben ...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fischbox (1. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Um Staberhuk herum ist eigentlich grossflächig ein Fanggebiet wo man sich langdriften lassen kann. Man driftet dann immer wieder mal über fischige Stellen, so dass man auch als Greenhorn ganz gut klarkommt. Wichtig ist dort nur, dass man ordentlich Abstand zum Ufer hält, denn dort liegen richtig gute Felsen im Wasser, die nicht wirklich gesund sind. In dem Bereich 500 bis 1000 m Uferabstand solltet ihr bestimmt Dorsch finden. Bei einer stabilen Wetterlage seid ihr dort mit 5 PS auch gut aufgehoben, denn Landschutz ist schnell erreicht. Wir hatten früher häufig die 5 PS-Boote von Neumann. Von Burgtiefe hat man damit aber schon eine Anreisezeit von 1h. Zum Sund (Plattfischangeln) ist es etwas dichter. 

Bei zweifelhaften Bedingungen bleibt Ihr als Greenhörner lieber im Hafen, bzw. versucht in der Brandung ein paar Mefos an die Spinnpeitsche zu locken, denn um das Bootsangeln kennen und lieben zu lernen, fängt man besser bei ruhigen Bedingungen an und arbeitet sich langsam an schaukeligere See heran.


----------



## wäcki (1. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Um Staberhuk herum ist eigentlich grossflächig ein Fanggebiet wo man sich langdriften lassen kann. Man driftet dann immer wieder mal über fischige Stellen, so dass man auch als Greenhorn ganz gut klarkommt. Wichtig ist dort nur, dass man ordentlich Abstand zum Ufer hält, denn dort liegen richtig gute Felsen im Wasser, die nicht wirklich gesund sind. In dem Bereich 500 bis 1000 m Uferabstand solltet ihr bestimmt Dorsch finden. Bei einer stabilen Wetterlage seid ihr dort mit 5 PS auch gut aufgehoben, denn Landschutz ist schnell erreicht. Wir hatten früher häufig die 5 PS-Boote von Neumann. Von Burgtiefe hat man damit aber schon eine Anreisezeit von 1h. Zum Sund (Plattfischangeln) ist es etwas dichter..


 
Danke für den Tipp|wavey:...



Fischbox schrieb:


> Bei zweifelhaften Bedingungen bleibt Ihr als Greenhörner lieber im Hafen, bzw. versucht in der Brandung ein paar Mefos an die Spinnpeitsche zu locken, denn um das Bootsangeln kennen und lieben zu lernen, fängt man besser bei ruhigen Bedingungen an und arbeitet sich langsam an schaukeligere See heran.


 
So hatten wir das auch vor...Ich bin mir aber jetzt schon sicher dass es mit dem kleinen Boot mehr Spass macht (auch ohne Fisch) als mit dem Kutter, wo man eigentlich nur 3,5 Stunden effektiv angeln kann.


----------



## Solem (2. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Hat vllt. noch jemand einen Tipp für die Kutter dort oben?


----------



## wäcki (2. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*



Solem schrieb:


> Hat vllt. noch jemand einen Tipp für die Kutter dort oben?



Also wir sind bis jetzt immer mit der Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen aus raus...waren eigentlich immer zufrieden

Gruß Wäcki


----------



## Solem (2. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Hallo Wäcki, 

danke für deine Antwort. Werde dann dort auch wieder mitfahren, ich war da auch zufrieden. Wollte nur nochmal nachhören ob sich das mitlerweile geändert hat. 

Gruß
Solem


----------



## anbeisser (3. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Moin nach Bayern !

Habt Ihr denn Sicherheitsausrüstung wie:
Floatinganzug
Schwimmweste
Kompass und Navigationsgerät ?

zumindet ein grösseres Smartphone wie das Galaxy Note mit Ersatzakku oder Zweitgerät.

wichtig ist auch genug Benzin und 2 Paddel fals der Motor ausfällt !!!

Wenn Ihr das alles habt und wirklich mit nem 5PS Boot rauswollt schaut trotzdem unbedingt vorher den Küstenwetterbericht und die Windvorhersage.

Bei Westwind bleibt Ihr östlich von Fehmarn und bei Ostwind westlich.
Auf jeden Fall nicht zu weit von Landsicht weg.
Denn auch die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich und eine Hautschiffahrtsrute liegt um Fehmarn.

Desweiteren empfielt sich ein Driftsack und natürlich ein Echolot (Leihgeräte gibts meist beim Bootsvermieter)

Empfohlene Seiten: 
www.windfinder.de (auch als Android App)

www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/bvbw/dwdwwwDesktop?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=_dwdwww_spezielle_nutzer_schiffffahrt_seewetter&T18605718401151909352281gsbDocumentPath=Navigation%2FSchifffahrt%2FSeewetter%2FSeewetterbericht__72__NordOstsee__node.html%3F__nnn%3Dtrue

Wenn Euch das Alles zu viel wird,geht kein Risiko ein und bucht nen Kutter,dann seit Ihr immer auf der richtigen Seite.

Servus und Petri ... nach Bayern aus der Altmark
A.


----------



## wäcki (4. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Servus...

Schwimmwesten gibts beim Verleiher...Echolot ist auch mit beim Boot...

Zur Navigation nehmen wir noch ein Hand-GPS mit...Und wir bekommen ja auch vor der Fahrt eine Einweisung von Herrn Neumann...

Grüße Wäcki


----------



## Nordlicht (4. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Und Paddel haben bei den Booten Null Wirkung :g


----------



## Strunz (4. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Und Paddel haben bei den Booten Null Wirkung :g




Doch, 
man kommt zwar nicht vorwärts, aber man kühlt nicht so schnell aus #t


----------



## wäcki (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

Servus...

bin jetzt beim suchen auf das Angeln mit dem Buttlöffel gestoßen...hört sich sehr interessant an...

Nun meine Frage: Wie schwer fischt ihr die, wenn ihr mit dem Kleinboot draußen seit? Hab sie von 20 bis 100g gefunden....

Grüße Wäcki


----------



## wäcki (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn, wir kommen*

So wieder zu Hause

Dann will ich mal kurz erzählen wie es so gelaufen is...

Am Dienstag morgen zu Neumann und ab ins Boot. Nach kurzer Einweisung ging es los auf die hohe See. Auf Anraten des Verleihers raus aus dem Hafen und Richtung Campingplatz.Nach ein paar Driften die ersten Bisse aber leider nur kleine Fische bis 40 cm.
Also Richtung Sundtonne und schon bei der ersten Drift zwei Fische zwischen 50 und 60 cm. Dann haben wir leider die Fische nicht wiedergefunden. Da der Wind dann auch stark auffrischte um 14.00 Uhr zurück in den Hafen.

Am zweiten Tag wollten wir mit einem Kutter von Burg aus weg. Aber leider hält sich hier noch die Unsitte mit den angebundenen Stöcken schon am Tag zuvor. Also früh Richtung Heiligenhafen und eine Ausfahrt mit der Ostpreußen gemacht. War ein super Tag mit sechs Dorschen bei mir zum mitnehmen zwischen 60 und 80 cm.

Am Donnerstag wollten wir in die Brandung. Hier nochmal ein RIEßEN Danke an den Herren von Fehmarn Tackle. Hier haben wir eine super Beratung bekommmen. Nach Anraten sind wir nach Altenteil neben die Schleuße gefahren. War ein tolles Angeln aber leider viele kleine Fische. Hat aber einen rießen Spass gemacht.

Am Freitag sind wir wieder mit dem kleinen Boot raus. Auch wieder Richtung Huk und Driften zwischen 10 und 6m. War ein toller Angeltag. Am besten ging das Angeln mit einem 35g Pilker. Die Anzahl der Fische war unglaublich. bestimmt 40 Stück allein bei mir, aber die meisten spielten in der U40.

Samstag wollten wir dann nochmal mit der Kehrheim oder Silverland raus. Aber früh um sechs schon die ganzen Kutter mit Stöcken wie ein Kaktus übersäht. Also wieder Richtung Heiligenhafen und auf den Stammkutter Einigkeit. Das war die richtige Entscheidung... Bei mir acht Fische zum mitnehmen zwischen 65 und 85 cm.

Am Sonntag sind wir nochmal mit der Einigkeit raus. nach den ersten drei Driften bei mir zwei Fische zwischen 65 und 70. Danach leider das Angeln wegen dem Wind abgebrochen.

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, dass mich Fehmarn auf jeden Fall wiedersehen wird. Aber nur zum Brandungsangeln oder vom Kleinboot aus. Und den Strand bei Katharienenhof sollte jeder Naturliebhaber miendestens einmal gesehen haben


----------

